
Ask HN: Product management or startup marketing quizzes? - 3into10power5
One of the ways to understand marketing (in a  consumer oriented startup) is to read about some situations and think how you would have acted in such a scenario. I am thinking of &quot;Suppose this was day one of Instagram. How would you acquire users 100 to 1000? Option A: Give a talk in photography class. Optiob B: Post on reddit&quot;.<p>Do you guys know of any quizzes&#x2F;marketing exams like this?<p>Thanks!
======
smt88
You can't really learn consumer marketing like this. Hindsight is 20/20 --
successes like Instagram are mostly throwing spaghetti at a wall and seeing
what sticks. B2B marketing is a little less luck-driven, but not that much.
There's a lot of data-gathering, trial-and-error, etc., and what worked in the
past for one product isn't going to work at a different time or for a
different product.

If you want to learn product marketing, find opportunities to practice it in
real situations.

~~~
3into10power5
Thanks. I kind of agree with what you are saying. My problem is that I have a
few consumer app ideas (like Photo deduplication). I am completely lost how to
market these, except for posting on forums and buying ads. Was hoping to get
some resources which force me to think through issues.

